# Sexy black dress



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Do you think it's silly to buy a "motivation outfit" as a weight loss goal? I am thinking of buying myself a little sexy black dress to hang on the wall,to keep me motivated and something to work toward.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't think it's silly at all. I have a red sexy silk dress just waiting for my hot body to slide into it. I am hoping it will fit perfectly by June 23rd, as that is when Sweetie's best friend's daughter gets married. I figure about another 15 or so pounds should do it, though I would like to lose around another 20 to be on the safe side.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nsoitgoes said:


> I don't think it's silly at all. I have a red sexy silk dress just waiting for my hot body to slide into it. I am hoping it will fit perfectly by June 23rd, as that is when Sweetie's best friend's daughter gets married. I figure about another 15 or so pounds should do it, though I would like to lose around another 20 to be on the safe side.


I know you can do it! I want to see pics when you get to your goal


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Whatever floats your boat and inspires you!

When I first decided to lose weight I promised myself a shopping trip after I lost 25 pounds. I ended up buying a burgundy dress that showed off my best assets, and it made my husbands eyes bug out.

It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Terri said:


> Whatever floats your boat and inspires you!
> 
> When I first decided to lose weight I promised myself a shopping trip after I lost 25 pounds. I ended up buying a burgundy dress that showed off my best assets, and it made my husbands eyes bug out.
> 
> It was a lot of fun!


The eyes bugging out is what I'm going for,lol


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It is not a bad idea at all. I never had to buy a motivation dress or rather jeans. I just went through the trunk in the basement mand pulled out something that I used to wear. This Motivated me after I got over being mad at me and cried into a bowl of ice cream. Low fat.

My only concern - based on my years of failure at losing the excess weight - would be that if I bought the dress now would it be out of style by the time I reached my goal. Would a photograph work? You could have it made into a poser. 

I am not trying to discourage you as weight loss is different for everyone. I just did not do well at it for a long, long, long time. 

One of my best days was putting on my wedding dress - the one I wore when I was at my one of my best weights and shape - and finding out that it was quite a bit too big. And then I had the courage to try on a mini skirt I used to wear when I was 18. It fit perfectly but how did I ever sit or bend over in it? Perhaps that is where I got my strong leg muscles - having to perch and squat all the time.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

emdeengee said:


> It is not a bad idea at all. I never had to buy a motivation dress or rather jeans. I just went through the trunk in the basement mand pulled out something that I used to wear. This Motivated me after I got over being mad at me and cried into a bowl of ice cream. Low fat.
> 
> My only concern - based on my years of failure at losing the excess weight - would be that if I bought the dress now would it be out of style by the time I reached my goal. Would a photograph work? You could have it made into a poser.
> 
> ...


Lol at the mini skirt issue. Picture is a good idea


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think having a sense of humour gets you through the weight loss. This is a verse I wrote after a true incident - bad but funny and certainly motivational - according to other weight losers I have shared it with .

Slightly Embarrassed

I was losing weight and I could tell

Others might say not all that well

I know I was only at the fifty-yard line

But I was really starting to feel divine


Today a construction crew stomped and whistled at me

Surprised, but deeply gratified by the flattery

I smiled then waved and posed with smug coquetry

Until I realized their shouts were an obscenity

For my dog on their lumber was taking a pee


I slunk away cut back up to size

Tears of embarrassment stinging my eyes

Once again aware of my tummy and double chin

Mortally wounded yet bearing it with a grin


Those heartless hardhats shook my wobbly self-confidence

By not even offering the courtesy of admiring impertinence

Leaving me disappointed and bruised to the bone

Longing to be the target of rampant testosterone


And yet my humiliation gave birth to a plan sublime

As I vowed that one-day in the fullness of time

I’d diet and exercise until I could reclaim once more

That stunning Babe who would settle the score


Now I’ve always been a shy dreamer

A complete failure as a vixen schemer

So although it’s not in my nature to tease

Sometimes it’s just me I need to please


To teach a lesson to those studs so tough

I’ll free up Nasty Girl to strut her stuff

Stroll by with a butt as hard as cement

And be the cause of an industrial accident


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

A motivational dress/ jeans, etc. is a great idea. I would encourage you to be modest in your goals -- buy an article of clothing you like that is two sizes smaller than you currently wear, even if that is not your goal weight. I purchased a smashing dress at a thrift shop for $5.00 that showed all my bulges, but I could get it on (barely). Three months later I could wear it with pride. A year later I donated it back to a thrift shop because it was too large. Had I purchased a dress that I couldn't have gotten into for a year I probably would have gotten discouraged.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you think it's silly to buy a "motivation outfit" as a weight loss goal? I am thinking of buying myself a little sexy black dress to hang on the wall,to keep me motivated and something to work toward.


It it works for you... it isn't silly IMHO


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> It it works for you... it isn't silly IMHO


Thank you.


----------

